# unemployment/taxes



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

How is unemployment figured on your taxes.I will be ammending my old taxes and 1 year I was unemployed for 6 months.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically, you have to report unemployment benefits as income, but it isn't supposed to be "earned income" so you aren't supposed to be able to exclude it on a form 2555. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

